# Sony Bravia



## BrendaHare (May 26, 2012)

We have a Sony Bravia television. It is connected to the internet and networked computers.

We just signed up for HBO GO.

I'm not finding HBO GO on the Sony Bravia... When is it going to be available on the television, or is there a way I can get it?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you confirmed with your provider that the service is currently active?


----------



## BrendaHare (May 26, 2012)

If you mean have I contacted the HBO Go provider, yes, I have. We can watch HBO Go on our computers and by using Roku, but cannot get it directly on the television without going through Roku, or if we can, we don't know where / how to find it. 

We can find other subscriptions on the television, but not HBO GO. Is there a way to ADD new subscriptions to the television?


----------

